# 2040 single vs looped



## Medley

Still fairly new and experimenting all different types of bands and tubes. I just got some 2040 and I think I like it. Curious, if you hade the same shooter, draw length, ammo, and everything else, what would be the difference in performance between a single 2040 and a looped set of 2040? Same length of course too


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Yes there is a diffrence. It depends on a lot. Ammo weight, draw length, ect. Singles will not be as fast with 3/8 vs looped. Now if we're talking tapers that's diffrent.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Don't baby tubes. Max them out. They naughty and like to be snapped


----------



## ash

It would depend on the length of the tube relative to the draw length, but the doubled tube would probably be much faster and more powerful (assuming it's stretched near to its maximum) and the single tube would be very lack-lustre in performance, but last a long time.


----------



## Medley

Ok. I shoot 3/8 and draw 32". Just got a set of looped 2040s, they are 7" from frame to pouch. I like them, may want a little more performance. I'm going to stick with looped tubes.

Now I need to decide if I want to try shorter 2040, or 1842 the same length. Ordering them from Simple Shot. The ones I just got were the "med" for 32-34" draw


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Medley said:


> Ok. I shoot 3/8 and draw 32". Just got a set of looped 2040s, they are 7" from frame to pouch. I like them, may want a little more performance. I'm going to stick with looped tubes. Now I need to decide if I want to try shorter 2040, or 1842 the same length. Ordering them from Simple Shot. The ones I just got were the "med" for 32-34" draw


7 inches is way to long for a 32 inch draw. Cut them about 6.3-6.5 active. I would go shorter but that a should be good to be in the ballpark. Be sure to pre stretch.


----------



## M.J

Singles will handle 3/8" just fine. Looped 2040s waste a ton of energy with that ammo. I shoot .480 lead and 1/2" steel every day with looped 2040s and they work great. Shorten up your bands like SS said.
Check this out:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33162-single-2040s-and-38-can-shred/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33161-single-2040s-and-38-at-100/


----------



## Medley

I'm experimenting with premade bands to see what I like, then I'm going to start buying what I need to make my own.

So, it sounds like my next step should just be to order the shorter loop set from Simple Shot of the 2040s. I make convert these to a single band set for my Scout, but I primarily shoot Dankungs and prefer looped sets.


----------



## Northerner

I just finished running a few shots through the chrono using a DanKung Palm Thunder and looped 2240s. My draw length is 32", the temperature in my indoor shooting area was 68F and I was shooting 3/8" steel.

I have a well used set of 2040 loops that measure 6 1/4" from pouch to frame. The pouch is 2 3/4" long. This set has seen well over 1000 shots. It started as a 7" loop and I cut it down after the speed started to slow a bit. Today I was getting 185-187fps. The tubes actually broke just after my testing. I have been shooting them almost daily and shot count was very high.

I had a new set of 2040 loops made up so I installed them on the same DK frame. The length was 6 7/8". After a dozen shots, I clocked a few through the chrono. Speed with the same 3/8" steel ball was the same 185-188fps. I could cut these down to 6 1/4" and likely get into the 190-195fps area. Also, at higher temps than 68F I would see more velocity.

My draw style has a slight pause at anchor before I release. With a speed draw (no pause) I was getting low 190s with the well used tubes. This isn't my shooting style so it's just a number for interest.

Draw weight with looped 2040s is light. Single 2040s are very light but I couldn't get the desired speed at 68F and a 32" draw length.


----------



## Medley

Thanks Northerner. We shoot the same frames, same draw lengths, and shoot the same ammo with the same slight pause at full draw, so I always appreciate your help. The smaller loop sets from Simple Shot are closer to 6". Can't decide if I want to go that short or not.

What I would really like to do is get the stuff and make my own, but I haven't dove into pouch tying yet


----------



## Northerner

It's not too difficult to carefully remove the pouch tie on one side, shorten the tubes 3/4" and re-tie them. You can even use regular household elastics to tie the tubes.


----------



## Sharpshooter II

I need to try looped


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is a chart I posted in the "Testing Chinese Tubes" topic. My 30 inch draw has since been measured at 32 inches (sorry 'bout that) and my full draw runs close to 40 inches. Bear in mind that temperatures here are usually in the high 80s to mid 90s F. Also of interest is that 1842 shows no advantage over 2040 until you shoot ammo heavier than .44 lead.


----------



## peppermack

Henry, how long is your 2040 single tube set?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

All sets in the above test were 7 inches frame to pouch tie.


----------



## Northerner

I just finished testing a fresh set of looped 2240s. This set has seen around 100-150 shots.

Tested on DanKung Bat-1 frame

6 1/2" from pouch to fork

2 3/4" x 13/16" leather pouch

3/8" steel ammo

32" draw length

20C indoor temperature (68F)

Slight pause at anchor point

192-194 fps


----------



## Medley

Northerner- you mean 2040s?

I don't have a chrono, but I recently started shooting 2040 looped tubes and I'm really liking what I'm seeing compared to the flat bands and fixed tubes I've been using the last several months.

I'm also really enjoying the Dankung style frames a lot more than some of the other popular frames that I used to shoot.


----------



## Northerner

Medley said:


> Northerner- you mean 2040s?
> 
> I don't have a chrono, but I recently started shooting 2040 looped tubes and I'm really liking what I'm seeing compared to the flat bands and fixed tubes I've been using the last several months.
> 
> I'm also really enjoying the Dankung style frames a lot more than some of the other popular frames that I used to shoot.


Oh typo... my bad. Yep I meant 2040s. Thanks!

It's good to hear that you are enjoying the DanKung style frames and the loops. I keep switching back and forth between a DK with tubes and my small pinky-hole frame with flats.


----------



## wombat

Henry in Panama said:


> Here is a chart I posted in the "Testing Chinese Tubes" topic. My 30 inch draw has since been measured at 32 inches (sorry 'bout that) and my full draw runs close to 40 inches. Bear in mind that temperatures here are usually in the high 80s to mid 90s F. Also of interest is that 1842 shows no advantage over 2040 until you shoot ammo heavier than .44 lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avg-velocities.png


I missed this. You didn't do any 1745's by any chance??


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I haven't tested 1745 to the extent that I tested 2040 and 1842 and have not documented it. In the tests I have done, I found no significant advantage over 2040/1842 and the much heavier draw made them less fun. This probably won't be true for younger guys who can stretch the tubes to max, but for me, I didn't find any appreciable gain in speed/power with 1745.


----------



## Northerner

I finished up more testing for comparison. Testing was done at 20C (68F). The bands were warmed up with some shooting prior to the testing. I went through the tests 3 times with about 6-8 shots with each ball type for each time I tested. I stretched out my draw length a bit and measured it at 32.5".

*2040 Full Loops (6 1/2" fork to pouch)*

5/16" steel = 208 fps

3/8" steel = 194 fps

.375 lead = 184 fps

.44 lead = 158 fps


----------

